# Cadet Attraction Videos



## gwp (15 Aug 2008)

These are about a year old.  They are posted officially on youtube and every corps and squadron has a hard copy on DVD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxYeaGzEceM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpVlwFw6LP0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUKH2C4YwMk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vR47s3NOeE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PZ6GWcnKuw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP__E9MYbqI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq0DwkEGS64
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ILqLNc7jpA


----------



## Jabrwock (18 Aug 2008)

Any chance anyone on CadetNet could stick mpeg4 versions of the DVD online? I think our copy got lost when we moved our office around.


----------



## gwp (18 Aug 2008)

Jabrwock said:
			
		

> Any chance anyone on CadetNet could stick mpeg4 versions of the DVD online? I think our copy got lost when we moved our office around.


Region PAOs have copies.  Copying a neighbouring Corps/Squadron copy is another approach.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Aug 2008)

The unnecessary tangents have been removed.  Locked for now.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

